# babies I am currently hand feeding



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

2 pieds, 2 whitefaced, and 1 unknown.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

leeisme said:


> 2 pieds, 2 whitefaced, and 1 unknown.


Adorable


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lovely...that unknown is like "I'll be whatever I want to be!!!" lol


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like they are doing really well. Very cute!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are adorable


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a question. I have been wanting a pied male. I live in Binghamton. I was looking at your site and I think your Pieds are beautiful. I love the babies on pictures 8, 14, 15, and 17.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

adellelauren said:


> I have a question. I have been wanting a pied male. I live in Binghamton. I was looking at your site and I think your Pieds are beautiful. I love the babies on pictures 8, 14, 15, and 17.


#17 is my Freddie

Lisa has beautiful birds!!!


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats Lisa. They are all woo cute!


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

Dang autocorrect!!!! * soo. Not woo. Lol


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

They look like they want out! lol.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! karin, that spell check just isn't working out for you haha. Adelle, I'm about an hour from binghamton. Pieds are my favorite too


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

The previously Un known mutation is now definitely going to be a pied.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are precious!


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

leeisme said:


> Thanks everyone! karin, that spell check just isn't working out for you haha. Adelle, I'm about an hour from binghamton. Pieds are my favorite too


LOL it's on my kindle fire, I use it at night time.... so during the day time my spelling is normal , lol but at night it's all over the place, hahaha

woo hoo


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

leeisme said:


> Thanks everyone! karin, that spell check just isn't working out for you haha. Adelle, I'm about an hour from binghamton. Pieds are my favorite too


If you ever have a male sometime let me know.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Adelle I will definitely do that.  I cant wait for these birds, especially the younger ones to feather. It looks as if one pied and one white face will be a pearl too. I also think from what little knowledge i have of genetics that if this is the case they are females due to the fact that both of their mothers are not visually pearled. so its coming from the dads.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I also think from what little knowledge i have of genetics that if this is the case they are females due to the fact that both of their mothers are not visually pearled. so its coming from the dads.


This is correct. If the mother is not pearl then any pearl babies must be female, and they got the pearl gene from their father.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Yee Haw I must be learning something about genetics


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

New pic of the 5 babies. Some sexed based on parents.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

They just keep getting more cute.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous babies....the pearl pied looks really brown. Maybe cinnamon as well?


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

ohhhh dont tempt me lisa!!!! 

the more i see pics of tiels the more iwant,lol they are so pretty


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks all for your great comments... No not a vis cinnamon might be the lighting. Karin... remember tiels are like potato chips... lol.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Very Cute!!!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

They're all very beautiful


----------

